# FREE AtmosFX video (Skeletons) Available through 10/17/2018



## rmayer121

Awesome! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Scarab

Got mine! Thank you so much for posting!

Scarab


----------



## DEADicated

Got mine also! Gotta love free.


----------



## garyf629

Got them all last year, kids love them! This is a great deal! Got to love atmosFEARfx.


----------



## debbiedowner67

WOW thank you for posting this !! Got mine !


----------



## missymcg

I used this one last year on Halloween night. I hung rear projection cloth from my opened garage door and placed the projector on a ladder inside. The little kids loved it!!


----------



## JeffnStein

Thanks! 

I already made some purchases from AtmosFX, but this is a great add!


----------



## chachabella

thanks...!


----------



## JeffnStein

From CNET'S page -



> Interested? Through Oct. 17, Cheapskate readers can get Bone Chillers: Numskulls for free! Regular price: $10. Just make sure to follow the instructions below:
> Go to https://atmosfx.com/collections/decorations/products/bone-chillers
> Scroll down to the Numskulls animation (the last one in the collection) and click Add to cart.
> Click the shopping cart in the top right corner, and on the following page click Checkout.
> Enter code CHEAPSKATENUMSKULLS on the right, click Apply, then complete the checkout process.


----------



## RandomTask

*Free AtmosFX Download - Bone Chillers Numskulls*

I've been searching for a coupon code to try and get a few dollars knocked off some of the new AtmosFX releases and I stumbled across this cnet post from 2 days ago so I'm posting it here in case anyone would be interested.

https://www.cnet.com/news/raise-your-halloween-game-with-a-free-atmosfx-digital-decoration/

Basically, you can download the one scene (Bone Chillers: Numskulls) for free by checking out with the promo code CHEAPSKATENUMSKULLS. I just did it and can verify that it works. I already had the whole Bone Chillers release but my source is the DVD so this download is a pretty significant step up in quality.

That all being said, if anyone is aware of any coupon codes that may work with buying one of the newer releases I would be interested in knowing about it! That article has a coupon for 35% off some of the older releases but I already have those.


----------



## emergencyfan

*Free download from AtmosFX*

Go to https://atmosfx.com/collections/decorations/products/bone-chillers
Scroll down to the Numskulls animation (the last one in the collection) and click Add to cart.

Click the shopping cart in the top right corner, and on the following page click Checkout.

Enter code CHEAPSKATENUMSKULLS on the right, click Apply, then complete the checkout process.


----------



## boo who?

THANKS! Worked like a charm!


----------



## RCIAG

Got mine! Thanks!


----------



## bayoubrigh

Thank you. Made my day to get a free download like that!


----------



## FrugalHaunts

What a great deal! Thanks!

That discount just got me ALL of the 1080p creepy crawlie 2 decorations for a total of $13! Previously I paid $10 for just one and couldn't find it. 

Those are a great addition to any haunt.


----------



## christmascandy1

this is great ..thanks so much worked for me!


----------



## Shadow Panther

*Free download from AtmosFX*

Go to https://atmosfx.com/collections/deco.../bone-chillers
Scroll down to the Numskulls animation (the last one in the collection) and click Add to cart.

Click the shopping cart in the top right corner, and on the following page click Checkout.

Enter code CHEAPSKATENUMSKULLS on the right, click Apply, then complete the checkout process.


I just downloaded mine


----------



## coasterbp

I just downloaded it as well! Thank you so much, Shadow Panther! 

The only thing is the hyperlink you have didn't work. But I found my way to it.

Try this one:

https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/bone-chillers


----------



## LouNroxLuv

Thank you for sharing. I ordered mine


----------



## kmeyer1313

Just downloaded mine.....Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Matt12378

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silver Spike

Yes, I have as well. so thank you.


----------



## giantstogie

just got mine. works really well. thanks for the heads up


----------



## scarenoob

Dang. Paid for it + other videos. Wish I had checked the forum first.


----------

